# 2006/2007 Midwest All-Star Carpet Series @ Victory Hobbies



## hock (Dec 31, 1998)

http://www.allstarcarpetseries.com/

With the Midwest allstar series this saturday, We will have club racing friday night. Club racing will be free to all those who sign up for saturdays race friday night. Otherwise racing will be the normal fee for those who just want to race friday night. 

Burgers , Brats, Pizza, chilli and the normal assorted candy stuff will be on sale.

~~Classes~~

Hurricane Cup = Sportsman
Pro Stock = Stock Rubber
All-Star Cup = Stock Foam
Cooper Cup = Mini Coopers
Prototype Cup = Stock 1/12 Scale

Entry Fee: 
Sedan first class $20.00 second class $15.00
12th scale and Mini Cooper will be offered at a reduced price $15.00 first class and $12.00 as your second class

~~General Series Rules~~

*5 Races Total between 4 Tracks
*1 Throw out race and 2 bonus points for making all 5 events
*Best 4 out of 5 races count towards final points
*TQ gets 1 bonus point. 1st place gets 100pts, 2nd 99pts, 3rd 98pts etc… 
*Allowed Traction Compounds will be up to the host track
*Transponder rules are up to the host track
*Only ROAR approved 27 turn 24deg Stock motors
*Bring Your Own Motor to race with.
*No Hand-Out Race motors allowed….IE Purple endbell Trinity motors
*No lighten or machined stack arms are allowed in any class
*No Hand wound Armatures for any class
*Jucha Clause. ALL ARMATURES MUST HAVE A TAG ON THEM
*Up to 4300 Mah cells are allowed, 6cell for TC & 4cell for 12th scale
*No LiPo's as your main power pack will be allowed
*All Sedan bodies must be ROAR approved and on the ROAR list
*All Weight measurements includes transponder, either hand out or personal
*Car bodies and chassis must not drag on the racing surface.
*Sedan Wing Rules…Wing will not be higher then the roof of the car.

~~Class Rules~~

Hurricane Cup = Sportsman Sponsored By Futaba
*Hurricane Cup will be closely watched and if a driver has an extreme advantage over the rest of the drivers he or she will be moved into Pro-Stock. Most of the tracks and drivers know who should and who should not be in the Hurricane Cup class.
*Only ROAR approved 27 turn 24deg Stock motors
*Rubber tires….Any Rubber tire
*5 Minute Qualifiers & Mains
*Minimum ride height of 5mm
*The Top finisher in the Hurricane Cup will get a 1 year sponsorship from Hurricane Motorsports….The percentage is TBD. Also the Top 3 finishers in this class will receive Hurricane Battery packs….1st place gets 3 packs….2nd place gets 2 packs and 3rd place gets 1 pack. 

Pro Stock = Stock Rubber
*Only ROAR approved 27 turn 24deg Stock motors
*Must use Take Off 27's pre-mounts ONLY. 
*5 Minute Qualifiers & Mains
*Minimum weight 54oz
*Minimum ride height of 5mm

All Star Cup = Stock Foam
*Only ROAR approved 27 turn 24deg Stock motors
*Any foam tire
*5 Minute Qualifiers & Mains
*Minimum weight 51oz
*Minimum ride height of 4mm

Cooper Cup = Mini Coopers
*These rules are barrowed, in good faith, from the Tamiya TCS Race
*Minimum weight 48oz
*Chassis must not drag on carpet
*1. Any Tamiya “M” chassis car of front drive type (M01, M03, M0-3L). 
*2. Tamiya Hop-Ups only allowed. 
*3. No chassis lightening allowed. 
*4. A proper mini body must be used with its proper mini chassis. I.E. (FWD front wheel drive body must be used with front-drive chassis. RWD rear wheel drive body must be used with rear wheel chassis) 
*5. Cars may run any Tamiya tires designed to fit the "M" chassis as long as the tires and wheels conform to the scale look of the body. Running 26mm sedan wheels and tires on a Mini Cooper body would be an example of what wouldn't be allowed. The Porsche Boxster, Porsche 911, Mercedes SLK, BMW M Roadster and Honda S2000 may only use wheels and tires that are of the 26mm type. These cars may only be used in the “Rear Wheel Drive” M-Chassis class. 
*6. 24mm wheels and tires are not legal. 
*7. The use of tires of different sizes (diameter) on the front and rear of the car is not allowed i.e. standard M chassis tires on the rear and M-chassis 60D’s on the front.
*8. Kit type closed-endbell, silver can motor only (Mabuchi or Johnson) must be used for this class.
*9. New for 2006: It is now allowed to use the maximum pinion gear size on all front-drive Mini cars. I.E. 20-tooth on the M03 would be the maximum pinion allowed.
*10. Any Tamiya plastic or aluminum damper may be used.
*11. Any Tamiya short or regular size spring may be used.

Prototype Cup = Stock 1/12 Scale
*Only ROAR approved 27 turn 24deg Stock motors
*Any foam tire
*8 Minute Qualifiers & Mains
*Minimum weight 29oz
*Minimum ride height of 3mm


~~Schedule~~
AKA Hurricane Category Level

Category 1: S&N Trackside Hobbies, Brookfield WI, September 9th 2006

Category 2: His & Hers Hobbies, Kenosha WI, October 7th 2006

Category 3: Victory R/C Hobbies, Green Bay WI, November 4th 2006

Category 4: His & Hers Hobbies, Kenosha WI, January 27th 2007

Category 5: S&N Trackside Hobbies, Brookfield WI, February 24th 2007

*Each track will open at 8am on the day of the event
*Racing will start at Noon, with 3 qualifiers and single A-mains
*Resort after every qualifier.
*10 cars MAX will be in the A-main, 8 cars in the lower mains.

Also here is some more good news.......here is how the prizes will break down for this year for the top 3 in each class other then sportsman. 


For Stock Rubber and Stock Foam
First through third will get Visa gift cards in these amounts
1st $175.00
2nd $125.00
3rd $75.00

For 12th scale first through third will get Visa gift cards in these amounts
1st $125.00
2nd $85.00
3rd $50.00

For Mini-Cooper first through third will get Visa gift cards in these amounts
1st $50.00
2nd $40.00
3rd $30.00

Sportsman is sponsored by Futaba so the winner will get a Futaba 3PK Special the brad new top of the line Futaba radio. The top 3 in this class will all get Hurricane Motorsports Sponsorships for 1 year.

The Top 10 in every class will get trophies. 

Also in Stock Foam the top 10 will get a set of Parma tires and in Stock Rubber the top 10 will get a set of Take-Off 27’s.


There will be raffle prizes handed out at each event. There will also be prizes handed out at the final race. You must be present at the final raffle to win and claim your prize. Each driver gets one entry, per class, per event to be thrown into for the final raffle.

Series Sponsors.....
Parma Int. & Faskolor Paint, Schumacher USA, P-Dub Racing, Futaba, Team Checkpoint, GRP Tires, Duratrax, Schacht Paint Works, Hyperform racing, Competition Electronics and Novak.

More sponsors will be listed as they come on board.


----------

